# The March Photo Challenge Photos! Congrats Guys!



## TwistMyArm (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey folks 

We had an good turn-out this month with 13 photos. Please take them time to look through all of them and then cast your vote for your favorite. 

Please click on the following link to view the gallery: March Photo Challenge
The polls will be open for the next 7 days.


----------



## wwjoeld (Apr 2, 2004)

this is one of the toughest compitions ive seen on this forum!!!!

Good Job everyone!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 9, 2004)

I guess it was bound to happen. Eventually we were going to get a tie. Photos 4 and 8 are tied with 9 votes each so it looks like we have two winners for the March Challenge. 

The winners are Nytmair who took photo 4 and Who? who took photo 8. Congratulations guys!







Photo 4 by Nytamair





Photo 8 by Who?


----------



## Who? (Apr 9, 2004)

Great!     

Thanks to everyone who voted for my image...was a once in a lifetime type moment that one...8) 

And a fantastic shot that one Nytmair, I remember commenting on it a while ago (on the forum)!  

Thanks again guys 8)


----------



## Nytmair (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks everyone , and this was a spur of the moment picture i took a few months ago! i guess shots like that sometimes come out to be one of the best 

this is pretty cool too, since it's the first time i have submitted a photo for these contests!


----------



## oriecat (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, I am really confused.  And I don't say any of this to take anything away from the two pics above, especially as those are the two that I had to choose between in voting... but isn't one of those #12?  When I look at the gallery there is something else for #8.


----------



## Goofup (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry, really, but I'm confused too.  Is it possible the poll got messed up??

Photo #8 is mine, photo #12 is Who?'s.  

Here's mine:






Please feel free to visit my Gallery were it's posted, among others. ( http://www.photostor.com/goofup ).

I assumed (and we all know what happens when we "assume") that it was mine and #4 battling back and forth all week for position!!  His is an excellent picture.  (Heck, they _all _were!)


----------



## Chase (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, now I'm confused too!  :? 

We'll leave this up to Twist to figure out


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 9, 2004)

You know it could be that some people have it sorted differently.  I would suggest you put the title under the photo, that is in the configuration of coppermine or the album itself.  That way no matter how you sort them it displays the name in the thumbnail as well as the normal view.


----------



## Goofup (Apr 9, 2004)

Doh!

First we got hanging chads, now we got hanging pictures.  

To top it off I got a version of the ole "Who's On First?" routine going on in my head   

Twist ?????


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 9, 2004)

Goofup said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> To top it off I got a version of the ole "Who's On First?" routine going on in my head   \


who is`on second?


----------



## Who? (Apr 10, 2004)

Well this sucks big time!  

I was very confused when I was watching the voting, because I could'nt figure out if mine was 8 or 12?! I kinda of figured it out that mine was doing OK when I noticed it had a lot of views and I thought it went by the order the pictures were in (mine was 8th on the ordering). It got even more confusing when I noticed picture 12 was doing very well, and had a lot of views! :!: I just worry now that people in fact voted for picture 8 thinking it was picture 12 and vice versa!

It would probably solve it everyone said who they voted for :?:


----------



## Who? (Apr 10, 2004)

Actually, looking at this, my picture is number 4?! Its says 4/13 in the ordering and it says the title is "photo 4".

Im very confused :roll: I guess mine is either 8 or 4 then? :?  :?  :?  :?  :? 

Ive really lost it now!! :shock:


----------



## Nytmair (Apr 10, 2004)

my photo is number 4/13, but it says photo 12 on the bottom...which i don't think i even noticed, i actually voted for photo 12 (meaning the picture in the bottom right of that album) becuase it was my favorite. 

hmmm :scratch:


----------



## Who? (Apr 10, 2004)

Well Ive checked everything I could, and which ever way you look at it, mine is photo 8 or photo 4 :?: 

What it looks like is my photo has been considered as photo 4, and goofups is photo 8? I click on Goofups and it says "photo 8", and mine says "photo 4". On mine it says Nytmairs is photo 12 :? Im guessing Nytmairs is photo 12 then, but people may have voted for it thinking it was photo 4. 

Im not sure if thats the issue, I think the issue is much more confusing  Who voted for 12, 8 and 4, and who thought they were voting for something when they were in fact voting for something else?

:!: :!: :!: :!: :?


----------



## Chase (Apr 10, 2004)

I think we'll end up going by the file names, but I'm hoping voting was done by file names and not by other factors...hmmm  :?


----------



## oriecat (Apr 10, 2004)

Definitely something weird with the sorting, because when I posted my message yesterday I was at work and the pretty shot of the street lights in the snow (whoever, whatever# that is) showed in the bottom right corner, making it to me #12, now today at home when I look it is in the top right corner, making it appear like #4.... so confusing...


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry guys, I kinda blew this one. 

I made a mistake when I went to announce the winner because I announced it based on the sorted order (4/13 and 8/13) and not based on the captioned photo number. I should have known better. I put the captions there to try and help clarify the photo order because I knew the sorts can come up randomly with coppermine. Anyway the gallery should be sorted based on Title in ascending order, this means clicking on the "+" next to "Title" in the top right of the thumbnail gallery. This should give the gallery sort which corresponds with the captions. 

Now I apologize to both Nytmair and Goofup for mixing up the photos. Goofup you're right, you're photo was photo 8 and Nytmair's was 12. Sorry guys.  


Photo 4 (Who?)







Photo 8 (Goofup)


----------



## Nytmair (Apr 10, 2004)

crap, now i didn't win....oh well, there's always next month 

congrats to the winners! great photos!


----------



## Goofup (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm glad we got that sorted out, but I just want everyone to know that I am certainly not going away thinking I tied for first place.  I can see how some voters, and us, could get confused.  (Heck, I wasn't even aware until now that you _could _change the display order of the pictures.)

I'm just excited that even in the worse-case scenero, I came in no worse than 3rd.  

"Who?", great pic!!!  In my book you deserve this one and contratulations!


(Now all I got to do is figure out what the heck I'm going to do for April's contest....)


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 11, 2004)

this is a classic exanple of "community"

you guys are great because you have beared with us while we mess around with coppermine..


Thanks to all!!!

md


----------



## Who? (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for sorting that Twist, a big sigh of relief from my corner  

But I feel bad for you now Nytmair!  A shame someone has to miss out.  

Thanks Goofup, that is one amazing photo you've got there, we like our rays huh ...thats probably my best picture, so I had to go all guns blazing to get in there  Although I wasnt aware you could change the order of the pictures either! 

Happy Easter btw...


----------



## Nytmair (Apr 11, 2004)

it's ok, not big deal. For my first entry, i still managed to get 5 votes  i'm pretty happy about that. This just gives me more motivation to really work hard for the "Technology" contest now that I know i can content with the "big boys"


----------

